# Algae growing INSIDE birdsnest???



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Has anyone seen this happen before? I've got a birdsnest frag where hair algae seems to be growing from inside it?

Every time I brush away the algae on the surface, it grows back in a couple of days.

Should I leave it alone or clip the branch?


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

solarz said:


> Has anyone seen this happen before? I've got a birdsnest frag where hair algae seems to be growing from inside it?
> 
> Every time I brush away the algae on the surface, it grows back in a couple of days.
> 
> Should I leave it alone or clip the branch?


Change light and flow?
Weird.
I've had green algae get caught in birds nest and grow, never seen this before.....


----------



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

The algae could've been growing on a spot where the tissue was lost leaving the bare skeleton. Over time, the coral tries to grow around it. I have a couple of frags where this happened.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

4pokguy said:


> The algae could've been growing on a spot where the tissue was lost leaving the bare skeleton. Over time, the coral tries to grow around it. I have a couple of frags where this happened.


Did you just leave it alone or did you have to do something?


----------



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

i brushed it off every other day and eventually the corals' tissue grew back over it. takes a while tho.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Is it getting direct flow? If it is as Crayon said change the flow because as much as sps love flow they don’t like if it is hitting them directly. I had a spot on my purple secale colony and all I did is moved the face of the power head so the coral gets an indirect flow. Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

